# Grey Muzzle



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

sounds like a wonderful idea. I love the seniors too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Booklady*

Booklady

Thanks for posting this!
I love any rescue that saves the Seniors!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Golden Rescue Group I'm with got a grant from Grey Muzzle-my group has taken in several Senior dogs. Many of them went into Hospice Fosters because of various medical issues such as Cancer that prevented them from being adopted. They lived out their final days in a permanent foster home where they were cared for and loved until it was their time.


----------

